# Anyone tired Simplicity plus litter??



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I have been trying to cut my budget and save money. I usually use Arm & Hammer scoopable. Then I mix it with Fresh step crystals. I end up spending about $40 or more to change my 3 boxes.

I went to the pet store today to get food. I picked up a 40 lb bag of Simplicity plus scoopable litter for $6.00. I'm still going to mix the crystals in. I think it prolongs the life of the litter.

Has anyone else tryed Simplicity plus? I'm curious to hear any opinions.


----------



## Parker (Apr 28, 2004)

Where do you get it?


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I got it at a local pet store. Not a chain store...since none of them ever seem to carry the food I need.


----------

